# Big Bear Snorkel



## Turbotouch02 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have just completed my snorkel on the big bear. looks great. on problem now it doesnt get enough air. i think. i pretty much used the some stuff as on the mudinmyblood site. he snorkeled his sis blue big bear with 1 1/2 stuff. i am afraid i have to go back with 2 in. does anyone know if that snorkel has worked good on the any other bears.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you already rejetted it??


----------



## Turbotouch02 (Jul 26, 2009)

no i figured out last nite that i wasnt gettin enough air and i am going to have to tear out the beautiful job i did snorkeling it and go with 2in pipe and hope that gives me the air i need.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

run with the airbox lid off. that will tell steer you in the right direction.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Why don't you think you are getting enough air? What is the bike doing? I used 2" on mine, but I was running way to lean after I did it. You can also do a plug chop and see what she is doing. Let me know if you need some help. I'll do what I can.


----------

